# Dimensions Of Full Bulk Grain Sack?



## slash22000 (5/12/12)

G'day all,

Trying to figure out a freight cost for moving bulk grain interstate. Looks like the dimensions are going to be the wallet breaker.

Does anybody have a full 25kg sack of grain lying around that they could get a quick set of dimensions on (length, width, height)? Even to the nearest 10cm would be better than my current "Absolutely no idea". I'm assuming different suppliers have roughly the same size grain sacks.

Thanks in advance! :icon_cheers:


----------



## adryargument (5/12/12)

Cant find a measuring tape, but i'm estimating at 25 x 40 x 70cm.


----------



## Ross (5/12/12)

In case you're not the guy who emailed us with the same question
80cm x 45cm x 10cm.


cheers Ross


----------



## drew9242 (5/12/12)

Hey i havent got the diemensions for a sack. I can get some for you when i get home if no one has helped out yet. But i was just wondering if you have asked your local brew shop to see if they would sell you grain in bulk. You would assume they would like to fill up there pallets that come in so a couple of sacks of grain would help. Just a thought, you may have already tried this.


----------



## slash22000 (5/12/12)

Thanks for the info guys. Most helpful.

>But i was just wondering if you have asked your local brew shop to see if they would sell you grain in bulk.

We only have one brewshop in the NT and they don't stock or sell any grain at all.


----------



## drew9242 (5/12/12)

Is that OzBrew? Becuase on their website they have about 10 grains to choose from. They are all 1kg or less. But by the looks of it they are selling grain over the net. Or do they just sell it on the net and get somone else to send it to your location, like a third party?


----------



## slash22000 (5/12/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Is that OzBrew? Becuase on their website they have about 10 grains to choose from. They are all 1kg or less. But by the looks of it they are selling grain over the net. Or do they just sell it on the net and get somone else to send it to your location, like a third party?



It is OzBrew. 

Here's the thing though. Their website has tonnes of different things, but they never actually have any of them. You go in there and ask and the response is generally "No idea if we will ever have that again". 

For example, for one of my earlier beers I was looking for some light crystal grain. I was informed by the store manager that "Nobody bothers using grain these days so we don't bother stocking it". :blink:


----------



## Truman42 (5/12/12)

slash22000 said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Trying to figure out a freight cost for moving bulk grain interstate. Looks like the dimensions are going to be the wallet breaker.
> 
> ...



Did you see my reply to your question about getting grain to Darwin in this post here. 

BTW freight companies charge by weight or cubic volume whichver is greater which in the case of grain would be charged by weight. Cubic converted to weight is LXWXH X 333 so .8x.45x.1 x 333 = 11.98 kgs So you would be charged on weight so cubic volume is irrelavant. Getting 1 or 2 bags here and there your probably going to pay a minimum con note fee which might be up to $75.00. 



Freighting grain to Darwin.


----------



## slash22000 (5/12/12)

Truman said:


> Did you see my reply to your question about getting grain to Darwin in this post here.
> 
> BTW freight companies charge by weight or cubic volume whichver is greater which in the case of grain would be charged by weight. Cubic converted to weight is LXWXH X 333 so .8x.45x.1 x 333 = 11.98 kgs So you would be charged on weight so cubic volume is irrelavant. Getting 1 or 2 bags here and there your probably going to pay a minimum con note fee which might be up to $75.00.



Thanks mate, I did see that in the thread, much appreciated.

So far the cheapest rate I can find for a single sack of grain has been around $55 - $60, which is basically 1:1 with the price of the grain, but I figure I can't complain since all totaled up it's still cheaper than buying extract and/or Coopers kits as I have to do now.


----------



## Truman42 (5/12/12)

slash22000 said:


> Thanks mate, I did see that in the thread, much appreciated.
> 
> So far the cheapest rate I can find for a single sack of grain has been around $55 - $60, which is basically 1:1 with the price of the grain, but I figure I can't complain since all totaled up it's still cheaper than buying extract and/or Coopers kits as I have to do now.



What about on rail from Adelaide? Doesnt the rail now go all the way to Darwin??

or arrange a bulk buy for other Darwin brwers and buy up a pallet load. Then you might get it at $180 tonne which is much cheaper than $2.40 a kg ($240 a tonne)


----------



## drew9242 (5/12/12)

slash22000 said:


> It is OzBrew.
> 
> Here's the thing though. Their website has tonnes of different things, but they never actually have any of them. You go in there and ask and the response is generally "No idea if we will ever have that again".
> 
> For example, for one of my earlier beers I was looking for some light crystal grain. I was informed by the store manager that "Nobody bothers using grain these days so we don't bother stocking it". :blink:


Shocking, you think the least he would do is order a sack for you on his next shipment. Looks like he will be missing out on sales for laziness. Not to say my LHBS is any better. Only stock a few bags of specs. And when i asked them if they could get me a sack full of grain they stared and said can you get 25kg of grain. I gave up and now get it from Perth myself. Mind you though they have 25kg of sugar, hate to know what some people are brewing.


----------



## slash22000 (5/12/12)

Truman said:


> What about on rail from Adelaide? Doesnt the rail now go all the way to Darwin??



You know, I never even thought about rail. There _is _a train from ADL -> DRW. I will have to look into that, never dealt with a railway before. Thanks!


----------



## drew9242 (5/12/12)

slash22000 said:


> Thanks mate, I did see that in the thread, much appreciated.
> 
> So far the cheapest rate I can find for a single sack of grain has been around $55 - $60, which is basically 1:1 with the price of the grain, but I figure I can't complain since all totaled up it's still cheaper than buying extract and/or Coopers kits as I have to do now.



That is pretty good. That is how much i would pay if i got 1 sack delivered from Perth (400km). It's just the base rate and after that the price per sack goes down the more you buy. That's why whenever I'm in Perth now i just pick up some supplies.


----------



## Truman42 (5/12/12)

slash22000 said:


> You know, I never even thought about rail. There _is _a train from ADL -> DRW. I will have to look into that, never dealt with a railway before. Thanks!



Rail freight is generally cheaper than road. I remember when they were building the railway trucking companys were up in arms about loss of business.


----------

